# access copy and paste



## arthurx1234 (Dec 11, 2002)

When using access 2000 is it possible to copy data from one cell and paste it into a column of cells (it can be done in excel)
i am unable to do the above, am i doing anything wrong or is it just not possible in access

cheers
arthur.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

I do not think that it is possible in Access.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

As far as I know, you will have to copy it into one cell in the column, then the one below...when you get 10 or so pasted in, you can copy them and paste in groups of 10 (you must highlight the cells you wish to paste in) - this works for any number of cells, in theory. So you can later start pasting 50, 100, 200, etc. at a time.


----------



## sle (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like you might want to rethink how your data is set up if you're having to reenter information several times. For example, I used to enter all the contact info (address, ph#, fax#) for clients, but the records themselves were per site, so I ended up having to retype the same contact info for several records. So (with help from people here - bless TSG) I eventually made the contact info a separate table with one field linking it to my main table of data. Hope that gives some food for thought.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

It's not as good as filling in multiple rows at once, but Ctrl+'(apostrophe) will fill the cell with the same value as the cell above it. Could help save some time.


----------



## arthurx1234 (Dec 11, 2002)

ok
so how do i select more than one cell if i want to enter the same info in 5+ cells in a column??
arthur


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

you can't use WendyM's trick for more than one cell at a time, alas, but if you want to paste in copied data per post #3, move the cursor over the first empty cell you want to fill. usually it is just a + shape, but at the edge you will see it turn into an expanded cross. When it does that, left click and it will darken that cell - drag down and you will darken the cells below. If you have copied 5 cells, you can then paste into 5 more that you darken...is that what you meant to ask?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

slurpee55 are you talking an Access Table here?
I know what you say works for Excel, but in Access I think you can only add one record at a time.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Slurpee's right, my trick only works one cell at a time. Slurpee is also right that you can copy into multiple cells at a time if you have multiple cells already filled in. In other words, you can't copy one cell and paste it into five cells the way you can in Excel, but you can copy five cells and paste it into five more cells, if that makes sense.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

WendyM, I see, it won't do it with the right click menu, but it does it with the Edit, Copy menu.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

yep - Access...one nice thing about it is that you might want the same data in, say, cells 1-5, 10-15, 20-25, etc. you can just highlight the section you want and fill it. Not the same as drag and fill in Excel, but useful.


----------

